# Thats Better!!



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Got a new camera today. Not spectacular but rather better than my old one. New one is a Samsung NV10 - oldie was a 3.2mp Canon Ixus. Liked it a lot but thought I'd flirt with more modern technology.

Below are the before and after pics.

This was the best one I've taken with the old camera.










This is the only one I've taken with the new camera.


















Quite a difference. Just got to read the manual now.









Alasdair


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great shot!

Nothing against your new camera but I would think the lighting is playing a big part in making the second shot so much better









It is nice and sharp though....


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

Spot on Jason.

Before ditching your old camera, set up a shot and use both cameras, same lighting angles etc. Ideally an indoor shoot and an outdoor shoot just to get good comparisons between the 2 cameras.

Only then will you get a true comparison, multi mega pixels aint everything









Bloody nice watch either way

Cheers

Lee


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Yep - understand what you're saying. Trouble was the old one didn't really let me get any closer than 6" away so struggled to get a good close up as it couldn't focus. Looking forward to trying to take some good pics
















Alasdair


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice pic of the Doxa resting on a leaf


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

Wicked shot mate and loving that doxa ,got to get one


----------



## ednotdave (Oct 2, 2007)

Hope you didn't scratch the bracelet on that rough stuff!


----------

